# Cleaning rocks from yard that have had herbicides/pesticide?



## RhymingDemon (Jun 27, 2011)

I just moved to Arizona and am putting together my African cichlid tank. In my yard decorations I found some perfect river rocks for size and shape for my tank that are the exact color I have been looking for. The big catch is that I know that my yard has had pesticides and herbicides sprayed on or around these rocks. Is it safe to wash them off and use? Normally I might not risk it, but its hard to find the perfect rocks sometimes so I was curious if they are still possible to clean well enough.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

When i got my rocks from a landscaping supply store i soaked them in BLEACH for 2-3 hours and then let them sit in the sun for 3 days then i soaked them in declorinater for 6 hours and then i put them in my tank. I would recommend you do this put let them soak in BLEACH for 5+ hours.


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

I would probably chance it after scrubbing them _really well_ with lots of running water, and using activated carbon in the filter, and making frequent water changes. I've used landscaping rock that has had pesticides sprayed in their vicinity and they didn't cause me any trouble. YMMV.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I too would bleach them in a strong bleach solution, and if they are sun dried the dechlor isn't necessary.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

BillD said:


> if they are sun dried the dechlor isn't necessary.


I know that! :lol: I am just VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY cautious.


----------



## pancakeloach (Feb 4, 2008)

Would bleach have any effect on chemical residues? I never bleach rocks unless they have algae on them, it seems unnecessary for rocks that have been kept on dry ground rather than immersed.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Bleach would be unnecessary on rocks that were on dry ground. However, these rocks had pesticides and bleach is a powerful oxidant and will burn up all sorts of organics, natural and man made.


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

This is one instance when I would suggest using some soap on the rocks. A lot of pesticides use oil as a carrier to make them moisture resistant. Scrub them down with some soapy water and a stiff bristled brush, then rinse them well. After rinsing use some vinegar and water to rinse them again.

The soap will help to emulsify any oils that may be on the rocks, and the vinegar will help to break down any soapy residue that may be left behind. Then you can bleach them and leave them in the sun to dry if you are still worried, but honestly after soap and vinegar they will probably be fine.


----------

